# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Tuần Châu 2N1Đ ưu đãi hấp dẫn

## lenhan

*HẠ LONG – TUẦN CHÂU*
*Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm*
*Lịch khởi hành: hàng ngày*
*Tour du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm sẽ đưa quý khách tới tham quan không gian thơ mộng của vịnh Hạ Long – một trong những di sản thiên nhiên nổi tiếng của Việt Nam và được hoa mình vào không gian sinh động của biển đảo Tuần Châu, sẽ là một kỳ nghỉ thú vị cho quý khách khi tham gia.*

*Lịch trình tour*

*Ngày 01 : Hà Nội - Hạ Long  (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*07h00:*  Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn  khởi hành đi *du lịch Hạ Long - Tuần Châu* 2 ngày1 đêm.

Trên đường đi, Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ tại thành phố Hải Dương khoảng 20 phút.
* 11h30 :* Xe đến Hạ Long, Quý khách lên tàu, thưởng thức bữa trưa trên tàu. Và bắt đầu hành trình tham quan vịnh.
*Chiều* *:* Quý khách đi thuyền thăm vịnh Hạ Long - kỳ quan của thế giới, thăm động Thiên Cung-  "̉Cung điện của trời" và hang Đầu Gỗ(hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của tướng Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá như: Hòn Chó Đá, đỉnh Lư Hương, Hòn Gà Chọi...
*(Lựa chọn thêm:* Quý khách có thể thăm làng chài trên biển, đi thuyền kayak trên Vịnh ( chi phí tự túc)
*16h00:* Xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ở Tuần Châu nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.
*Buổi tối:* Quý khách đi tham quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu, xem trình diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, chương trình nhạc nước... Tự do thăm *chợ Quê ẩm thực, bảo tàng, khu trình diễn xiếc thú, cá sấu.* *Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn trên đảo Tuần Châu*.

*Ngày 02 : Hạ Long - Tuần Châu - Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)* 

*7h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng của khách sạn  và tự do tham quan.
*11h30:* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại  với nhiều món ăn đặc sản nơi đây.
*13h30:* Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.
*14h00:* Xe & hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội. Trên đường về có dừng chân và thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương (bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô Thanh Hà...). 
*17h30* *:* Về tới Hà Nội. Chia tay đoàn và kết thúc chuyến đi.

_Gía tour: 1.350.000 VNĐ/ khách_ 

*Giá vé bao gồm
*

Vận chuyển : Xe đời mới có máy lạnh, đưa đón tham quan theo chương trìnhTàu du lịch thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long 4 tiếngKhách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao.Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình
*Không bao gồm
*

Thuế VATCác chi phí ngoài chương trình
*Trẻ em
*

Trẻ em 1 – 5 tuổi: miễn phí; 5 – 10 tuổi: tính ½ suất; Từ 11 tuổi: tính như người lớn.Khách hàng đi tour mang đầy đủ CMT hoặc hộ chiếu, giấy khai sinh bản sao công chứng đối với gia đình có trẻ em.
*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:*
*Mrs Nhàn*
*Mobile: 0975130889*

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

----------


## lenhan

Khu du lịch Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Trống Mái

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Tuần Châu 2n1đ giá hấp dẫn chỉ với 1.350.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Chó Đá

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Tuần Châu 2 n1đ khởi hành hàng ngày giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tuần Châu về đêm

----------


## lenhan

Hãy cùng khám phá vẻ đẹp của vịnh Hạ Long và khu du lịch Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá rẻ chất lượng

----------


## lenhan

Hang Sửng Sốt

----------


## lenhan

Tham gia tour để có những trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Hang Ba Ham

----------


## anhcodon102

Em đọc qua bài giới thiệu về dịch vụ bên bác mà thấy hay quá , lại đúng thứ mình đang quan tâm nên muốn hỏi bác vài điều. Bác cho em hỏi chút là "Nếu em sử dụng dịch vụ bên bác thì sẽ có ích lợi gì ?(tức là ưa điểm của dịch vụ bên bác đó)" .Mong sớm được bác trả lời !

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long - một trong những di sản của thế giới đang đón chào quý khách

----------


## lenhan

*Động Thiên Cung*

Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.
Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## lenhan

Tour Hạ Long giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

Hang Bồ Nâu

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*CLB biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển - Tuần Châu
*

Đến với Tuần Châu du khách không thể nào bỏ lỡ các màn biểu diễn cá heo vui nhộn đến từ những chú cá heo được thuần hóa qua sự dạy dỗ của những huấn luyện viên chuyên nghiệp . Cẩm nang du lịch Hạ Long của Dreamtravel sẽ giới thiệu cho du khách biết đến câu lạc bộ trình diễn cá heo Tuần Châu.

Công trình Câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển được xây dựng trên diện tích 10.000m2, có sức chứa 2.500 người. Công trình đạt đỉnh cao của yếu tố thiên nhiên hoà quyện với những đường nét thiết kế tinh tế của hệ thống mái vòm khung Inox hiện đại nhất Đông Nam Á.

Vòm mái cong xanh ngắt màu trời vừa mang hình dáng cánh chim Hải âu đang tung cánh bay ra biển lớn vừa khiến quý khách liên tưởng đến hình ảnh của Nhà hát Sidney nước Úc. Công trình kiến trúc này đã giành được giải Nhì cuộc thi Kiến trúc Việt Nam năm 2002. Nơi đây, dưới bể nước mặn theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế có những chú cá heo dễ thương được đưa đến từ vùng biển Nam Úc và những chú hải cẩu, sư tử biển tinh nghịch đến từ vùng Vịnh Alaska. Tất cả được các Huấn luyện viên người Nga trẻ đẹp, tài ba huấn huyện trở thành những diễn viên xiếc vô cùng thông minh. Những màn trình diễn độc đáo, kỳ thú như: Hải cẩu lắc vòng, Cá heo thi lấy bóng, Sư tử biển vẽ tranh … chắc chắn sẽ đưa đến cho quý khách cảm giác hài lòng cao nhất.

Không những được xem những chú cá heo và sư tử biển biểu diễn màn nhào lộn, vẫy tay giữa làn nước xanh biếc như ngọc, ngắm nhìn đôi mắt nâu xám đầy cảm xúc của chú hải cẩu khi mời quý khách cùng tham gia trò chơi hay được vuốt ve, khiêu vũ cùng những chú cá heo hiền lãnh tốt bụng, mà giữa một khán đài sang trọng 2.500 chỗ, quý khách còn được thưởng thức những chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc, thời trang, các chương trình văn hoá có quy mô lớn được tổ chức thường xuyên tại sân khấu lớn hoành tráng này như: Cuộc thi Hoa hậu Biển, cuộc thi Người đẹp Hạ Long …

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Vẻ đẹp Động Mê Cung*Động Mê Cung nằm ở độ cao 25m trên đảo Lờm Bò, cách đảo Ti-tốp khoảng 2km về phía tây nam. Nhìn từ xa, cửa động như một mái nhà ăn sâu vào sườn đảo.
Qua một khe cửa nhỏ chỉ vừa một người qua, lòng động mở ra nhiều ngăn, với những nhũ đá mang nhiều hình thù óng ánh, muôn màu rủ xuống từ trần động. Du khách dễ cảm giác sống trong một biệt thự lớn dưới lòng đất.

Ra khỏi cửa động ăn thông lên đỉnh núi, hiện ra trước mắt du khách là hồ Mê Cung trong xanh, tuyệt đẹp. Đây thực chất là một áng được tạo nên bởi địa hình karst đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long.
Đặc biệt, trong lòng hồ Mê Cung, các loài san hô, hải sâm đen và nhiều loài động thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long đang sinh sôi rất tốt. Nhiều du khách nước ngoài đã reo lên thích thú khi được nhìn thấy bụi san hô giống như cây mộc nhĩ khổng lồ dưới mặt nước trong xanh…
Mê Cung ngày nay giống như một vườn sinh thái

----------


## lenhan

*Nên du lịch Hạ Long khi nào?*

Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

----------


## lenhan

*Hoàng Hôn trên vịnh Hạ Long*

Khi hoàng hôn buông xuống Hạ Long lại vô cùng huyền ảo trên mặt biển bao la, anh đèn màu từ những du thuyền Hạ long phản chiếu xuống mặt nước tạo thành một bức tranh sinh động  với nhiều màu sắc huyền ảo. Và rồi bình minh sẽ đưa bạn vào chốn thần tiên, đánh thức bạn bằng cái lạnh se rát, những cơn gió thơm nồng mùi biển, cảnh đẹp đến nao lòng. Hạ Long không hổ danh khi 2 lần Unesco công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, năm 1994 và năm 2000 Hạ Long luôn mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, phải chăng chình vì vẻ đẹp vĩnh cửu theo thời gian đó mà cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ Nguyễn Trãi đã ca ngơi vịnh Hạ Long là một kỳ quan đá dựng giữa trời cao

----------


## lenhan

du lịch Hạ Long - Tuần Châu giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

*Làng chài Cửa Vạn*: 
Một trong những điểm đến đậm chất Việt của du lịch Hạ Long. Tại làng chài Cửa Vạn, du khách không chỉ được đắm mình trong không gian êm ả, thanh bình mà còn được tìm hiểu đời sống văn hoá của ngư dân, được học cách cách chèo thuyền, giăng lưới, thả câu bắt tôm cá…

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Hồ Ba Hầm trên Vịnh Hạ Long
*
Hồ Ba Hầm thuộc dãy đảo Đầu Bê, giáp với Cát Bà. Đây là một trong ba đỉnh tam giác thuộc khu bảo vệ tuyệt đối của Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long. Hồ Ba Hầm gồm có 3 hồ nước lớn thông với nhau bằng 3 cửa hang (hầm), vì thế mà có tên gọi là Hồ Ba Hầm.
So với các điểm tham quan trên Vịnh Hạ Long, du khách muốn khám phá vẻ đẹp của Hồ Ba Hầm chỉ có thể dùng thuyền nan hay kayak và phải lựa khi nước triều xuống mới chèo qua hang để vào được trong hồ. Đường vào hồ thứ nhất là một hang đá dài khoảng 150m, rộng 10m, trần hang nơi cao nhất khoảng 1,5-2m. Đường sang hồ thứ hai bên phải theo chiều đi vào, dài khoảng 60m. Hồ thứ hai có diện tích lớn nhất trong ba hồ, với diện tích khoảng 1.000m2. Cũng từ hồ thứ nhất, qua hang ngầm bên trái dài khoảng 60m là đường sang hồ thứ ba, diện tích khoảng 600m2.
Trong Hồ Ba Hầm, bốn bề vách núi vây quanh, không gian hoàn toàn tĩnh lặng, chỉ có tiếng chim hót hoà quyện với mây trời, non nước Hạ Long; tiếng mái chèo khua nước vỗ nhè nhẹ mạn thuyền. Qua các hang mờ mờ tối, từng chùm nhũ đá rủ xuống với nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ. Dọc đường đi, có lúc tưởng như phía trước là một bức tường đá chắn lối bởi không gian bao phủ màu đen sẫm, song nếu khua tiếp mái chèo thì những luồng ánh sáng nhỏ lại bắt đầu le lói hiện ra, một khung cảnh mới lại xuất hiện. Có những chỗ thật rộng, có chỗ lại thắt hẹp, có đoạn nghe rào rào, có đoạn lại tĩnh lặng, phong cảnh thật sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
Với hệ sinh thái tùng, áng – một trong các hệ sinh thái đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long – Hồ Ba Hầm là điều kiện thuận lợi cho các loài động, thực vật cư trú và phát triển. Trên các vách đá vôi xung quanh hồ, du khách có thể thấy một màu xanh ngát của thảm thực vật nhiệt đới, phong phú về giống loài.
Đáng chú ý, Hồ Ba Hầm là nơi sinh trưởng của ba loài thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long, đó là Hài vệ nữ hoa vàng, Cọ Hạ Long và Thiên tuế Hạ Long. Ngoài ra, đảo Đầu Bê còn là một trong các dãy đảo có khỉ lông vàng sinh sống. Vì vậy, du khách cũng đừng ngạc nhiên khi bất chợt nhìn thấy một vài chú khỉ ẩn hiện trên vách đá xung quanh. Ngoài khỉ, xung quanh Hồ Ba Hầm còn có chồn, sóc, một số loài chim… Hiện nay, Hồ Ba Hầm đang là một trong các tuyến điểm tham quan của du khách khi đến với Hạ Long.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

Làng Chài ven biển

----------


## lenhan

Động Kim Quy

----------


## lenhan

*Hòn Con Cóc - Hạ Long*

Hòn Con Cóc cách cảng tàu du lịch Bãi Cháy 12km về phía đông nam, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long. Hòn núi đá này trông giống như một con cóc ngồi xổm giữa biển nước, cao 9m.Con cóc xấu xí nhưng lại là một người bạn tốt của nhà nông. Vào mùa nắng hạn người ta cứ nghe theo tiếng cóc để biết khi nào trời đổ mưa. Về chuyện này, đã có hẳn một câu chuyện cổ tích kể về cuộc hành quân gian khổ của đoàn thú vật sắp chết vì đại hạn đã rủ nhau lên Thiên Đình đấu tranh đòi Ngọc Hoàng phải làm mưa. Đoàn quân ấy do chú Cóc gan dạ dẫn đầu và sau khi thắng lợi, Ông trời đã phải nhận Cóc làm cậu Ông Trời và khi nào Cóc nghiến răng thì phải theo lệnh mà thả mưa xuống trần gian.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Trinh Nữ
*
Hang Trinh Nữ nằm trên dãy đảo Bồ Hòn cùng với hệ thống động Sửng Sốt, hồ Ðộng Tiên, Hang Luồn... Cách Bãi Cháy 15 km về phía Nam. Với người dân đánh cá, họ coi hang Trinh Nữ là ngôi nhà thân yêu của họ, còn những đôi trai gái yêu nhau lại coi đây là biểu tượng, nơi thề nguyện của tình yêu. Người Pháp xưa đặt cho hang cái tên Le virgin (động của người con gái).

Truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Xưa có một người con gái vạn chài xinh đẹp, nhà nghèo, gia đình cô phải đi làm thuê cho tên chủ cai quản vùng đánh cá. Thấy cô xinh đẹp, hắn ép gia đình cô gả cô làm vợ bé cho hắn, cô không chịu vì cô đã có người yêu, chàng trai đó đang ra khơi đánh cá để chuẩn bị cho ngày cưới của họ. Không làm gì nổi cô, tên địa chủ đã đày cô ra một đảo hoang nhằm khuất phục ý chí của cô, cô đói lả và kiệt sức.

Trong một đêm mưa gió hãi hùng, cô gái đã hoá đá nơi đây. Ðó cũng là đêm chàng trai biết tin cô gặp nạn, chàng mải miết bơi thuyền đi tìm cô. Ðến đêm, giông bão ập đến thuyền chàng vỡ nát, chàng dạt lên một đảo hoang, trong ánh chớp, chàng nhìn ra phía xa và nhận ra cô gái nhưng những lời chàng gọi đã bị gió mang đi. Chàng dùng hòn đá đập vào vách núi báo cho nàng biết rằng chàng đã đến. Chàng gõ khi máu trên tay chảy đầm đìa, tới khi kiệt sức và chàng hoá đá (hang Trống ngày nay).

Ngày nay, khi đến thăm hang Trinh Nữ, bức tượng cô gái đứng xoã mái tóc dài, đôi mắt đang nhìn về đất liền vẫn còn đó. Ðối diện với hang Trinh Nữ, hang Trống (còn được gọi là hang Con Trai). Bức tượng chàng trai hoá đá đang quay mặt về phía hang Trinh Nữ vẫn còn, những tiếng gọi tha thiết cùng tiếng gõ vào vách đá của chàng vẫn văng vẳng đâu đây. Những dấu tích của trận cuồng phong đêm đó vẫn còn đến ngày nay - đó là những đổ vỡ của đất đá ngổn ngang trong hang, tiếng gió gầm gào qua vách đá và những bọt sóng vẫn tung lên trắng xoá.

----------


## lenhan

Tham quan Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Sim Soi

----------


## lenhan

Tour hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4

----------

